# Where are the Bluefish now?



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Guy's, where are the Bluefish hitting right now. I am thinking of going to SPSP or PLO. Want to get my grill and smoker going this weekend. 
:beer:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Guess you'll have to settle for ribs this weekend. BTW smoked catfish are excellent.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

I heard Gannet's were diving and they were getting jumbo Blues in the surf under the schools of Bunker at SPSP.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

That would be something I ain't seen since the 70's ,, I'll get the low down when I stop at Anglers tomorrow on the way to Fenwick 

9


----------



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

Ill have to try that smoked catfish catman. I thought smoking was more of an oily fish thing like blues?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

When smoking catfish you need to keep the temp lower than blues so all the moisture doesn't run out. I smoke them for 4 hrs - the 1st 2 hrs around 165 deg and the last 2 hrs around 180 deg but no higher.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Heard they had a blitz on the beaches in NJ


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

They're getting them at the Point.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

South Fenwick had some up to 30" shorts and one keeper striper at 3 rs reported ,, I'm going to try my luck this weekend,, 

9


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

9 rock said:


> South Fenwick had some up to 30" shorts and one keeper striper at 3 rs reported ,, I'm going to try my luck this weekend,,
> 
> 9


I was at south fenwick twice before the spot burners leaked that report...first time tons of birds diving - no fish....second time ...1 medium bluefish on an a27 diamond jig with red tail...don't think you're gonna have a bluefish fest on south fenwick...It's frustrating...a few blues push the bait up...get the birds all riled up...then it's over...and it's very tidal dependent...rest of the time it's a Desert....
IMO- these fish are trickling in to De...first stop is south fenwick where there is a GIANT pod of bait waiting for them...They hit it ,feed and head north...next stop De bay where another giant pod of bait is stacked up...(or maybe the inlet area) ...No massive amts of blues are here yet...


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Excellent report....thanks.

I think end of the weekend it could happen. The constant blow we've had for a while looks like it's going to finally lay down.
Even expecting some mellow east winds in the forecast. I'll be down Sat night into Monday...perfect....we'll see. I'm in severe need of some pullage.
I normally release big Choppers, but a bud of mine says he's got the smoker warming. Check it out.

P.S. Tomorrow is opening day of Cow killing in the Chesapeake. Thinking about taking part of the carnage here locally from shore or pier.
1 fish allowed, 35" or better.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> Excellent report....thanks.
> P.S. Tomorrow is opening day of Cow killing in the Chesapeake. Thinking about taking part of the carnage here locally from shore or pier.
> 1 fish allowed, 35" or better.


Cali it wouldn't be Cow killing is folks knew how to handle them. I cringe when I see pics of guys holding up a big female by the jaw or worse yet laying in the sand. Of course everyone wants to hook a trophy and take a picture but hold her horizontally with one hand under her belly. Better yet take the pic while she's still in the water and unhook here there. All of us are stewards of the fishery. 'nuf said before I get chastised AGAIN.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Just to augment my report above...As of today, the total amount of bluefish reported taken by rod and reel in the De bay (and related areas) *by reports that I can trust* = 5... That's FIVE total....
So the pier is not the place to be yet either...
All this could change in a day or so.... Just pick a spot u like and fish it till they show up...


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> Cali it wouldn't be Cow killing is folks knew how to handle them. I cringe when I see pics of guys holding up a big female by the jaw or worse yet laying in the sand. Of course everyone wants to hook a trophy and take a picture but hold her horizontally with one hand under her belly. Better yet take the pic while she's still in the water and unhook here there. All of us are stewards of the fishery. 'nuf said before I get chastised AGAIN.


Catman, tomorrow is opening day to legally keep 1 cow.
Not sure where you're going with this.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

No fishing for me today. Going to Houston Delaware to watch our Great Grand Daughter Lily do karate with the team at Sam Yoders Community Center. Good luck guys. Hope you all have a good week end fishing.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Just to augment my report above...As of today, the total amount of bluefish reported taken by rod and reel in the De bay (and related areas) *by reports that I can trust* = 5... That's FIVE total....
> So the pier is not the place to be yet either...
> All this could change in a day or so.... Just pick a spot u like and fish it till they show up...


That's it in a nut shell pic a spot and sling it never know what you might catch , not a big fan of the NE wind for the blues but I like it for the rock ,I see what happens I'm spiked now ,


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

9 rock said:


> That would be something I ain't seen since the 70's ,, I'll get the low down when I stop at Anglers tomorrow on the way to Fenwick
> 
> 9


How'd you do at Fenwick 9? Heard that's where they got those big choppers in the surf earlier in the week.

I'll be heading down to IRI tomorow . Conditions s/b perfect Sunday/Monday.
Be interesting to see if there 's all this bait in the water I've been hearing.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> 9 rock said:
> 
> 
> > That would be something I ain't seen since the 70's ,, I'll get the low down when I stop at Anglers tomorrow on the way to Fenwick
> ...


I was out today, wish I could stay thru the night but got a flight in the AM. Seen some bunker. I fished Oc then went to iri. OC has best lookin structure in the area outside of AI


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Bluefish are here on Hatteras. Water clearing should be able to get them on lures tomorrow.

Drum are currently offshore a few miles.

Leave them Stripers be, they don't make it down here to Hatteras these days.

Send some Hotties down too, tell them to dress warm 40 degrees and blowing 15 out of the NW.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sand flea said:


> They're getting them at the Point.


It's called the Secret Spot.

Weatherman says it is 55 out here at Secret Spot, but NW wind off the water makes it feel cool, like 40 Degrees Cool.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> Catman, tomorrow is opening day to legally keep 1 cow.
> Not sure where you're going with this.


Cali I've always been an advocate to release the big females unharmed.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> Cali I've always been an advocate to release the big females unharmed.


I agree.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> I agree.


Eat em all


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> Eat em all


????


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

YO ! CYT !! how did the bluefish hunt work out today ? anything at south fenwick ? It was quiet from what i heard...Don't bother trying cape henlopen tomorrow , i was just down there digging up sand fleas for a drum trip tomorrow...It's dead..no bunker, no birds,nothing...all the guys i saw with lines in the water at herring point packed it in and left....stay in the IRI/fenwick area the next pile of blues may show up monday...u just never know...


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> YO ! CYT !! how did the bluefish hunt work out today ? anything at south fenwick ? It was quiet from what i heard...Don't bother trying cape henlopen tomorrow , i was just down there digging up sand fleas for a drum trip tomorrow...It's dead..no bunker, no birds,nothing...all the guys i saw with lines in the water at herring point packed it in and left....stay in the IRI/fenwick area the next pile of blues may show up monday...u just never know...


I was there and there was zero I saw went up to the IRI nothing there either ,, alls good , my brother bought a house outside of Fenwick so I'm going to fish what they call the ditch a little bit on his boat next time up don't know much about it but I'll try it for grins when I'm not on the surf 
9


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> YO ! CYT !! how did the bluefish hunt work out today ? anything at south fenwick ? It was quiet from what i heard...Don't bother trying cape henlopen tomorrow , i was just down there digging up sand fleas for a drum trip tomorrow...It's dead..no bunker, no birds,nothing...all the guys i saw with lines in the water at herring point packed it in and left....stay in the IRI/fenwick area the next pile of blues may show up monday...u just never know...


Checked out IRI, Fenwick, South Fenwick, and OC inlet. Didn't make it up to Lewis.
No signs of life anywhere. Just a barren sea with a 15 mph east wind in my face at 53 deg.
When will it ever warm up?

I bailed on the saltwater scene. 
Hit Matapeake, all I saw there where a bunch of 12" Rock.....sad day for me. Put on 200 miles.

Hunting Shad tomorrow locally instead. Maybe do a little Bass fishing.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes CYT, it must be shad time. I even caught a few yesterday morning. I could see them little breaks on top of water but couldn't reach them until I put on a weighted bobber so I could reach them, and had my little Electric Chicken crappie jig three feet under bobber. Then retrived kinda fast. That worked. I bet upper Chester River, and upper Choptank is on right now. Do they come to Centerville where you catch yellow perch?


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

"Do they come to Centerville where you catch yellow perch? "

Don't think so Andy, but not sure. Never fished for them there. Might check it out when I get back from upper Choptank.
Heard the Potomac was on fire last week with hundreds of 3 to 6 lb American's taken. Local's said best they've ever seen.
Very few Hickories were taken tho according to the report. But who cares about Hickories when you can land big fat American's all day.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

catman said:


> Guess you'll have to settle for ribs this weekend. BTW smoked catfish are excellent.
> 
> View attachment 54209


Man that looks good!!!!


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Pomatomus salta said:


> I was at south fenwick twice before the spot burners leaked that report...first time tons of birds diving - no fish....second time ...1 medium bluefish on an a27 diamond jig with red tail...don't think you're gonna have a bluefish fest on south fenwick...It's frustrating...a few blues push the bait up...get the birds all riled up...then it's over...and it's very tidal dependent...rest of the time it's a Desert....
> IMO- these fish are trickling in to De...first stop is south fenwick where there is a GIANT pod of bait waiting for them...They hit it ,feed and head north...next stop De bay where another giant pod of bait is stacked up...(or maybe the inlet area) ...No massive amts of blues are here yet...


Thanks for that report!


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> Yes CYT, it must be shad time. I even caught a few yesterday morning. I could see them little breaks on top of water but couldn't reach them until I put on a weighted bobber so I could reach them, and had my little Electric Chicken crappie jig three feet under bobber. Then retrived kinda fast. That worked. I bet upper Chester River, and upper Choptank is on right now. Do they come to Centerville where you catch yellow perch?


Throw small Kastmasters at those Shad....you can launch em a mile...


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

sand flea said:


> They're getting them at the Point.


At Sandy Point already?? blues?


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

NEW JERSEY.......around A/C......


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pomatomus salta said:


> NEW JERSEY.......around A/C......


Would you travel that far for bluefish?


----------

